# Garmin Striker 4dv



## Harald Fenk (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo
Was haltet ihr von den Echolot.
Reicht das für die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Servus Harald,
das Echolot passt grundsätzlich. Es hat aber einen sehr sehr kleinen Bildschirm, deshalb wird das mit der Fischerkennung schwierig. Als reines Navigationsgerät und um Strukturen zu finden etc. passt es gut. Wenns um eine wirkliche Angelhilfe geht, muss man etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 

Was es bei Garmin an Neuheiten in 2018 gibt, kannst du hier sehen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334265


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Hallo Harald,
die Striker Serie ist mit einem "PLUS" aufgewertet worden, d.h. die "normalen" Striker laufen aus.
Das Gerät heißt jetzt striker plus 4cv.
Franz hat prinzipiell recht: 4 Zoll ist für eine Echolot schon winzig, für eine Kombigerät, wo man u.U. den Bildschirm auch noch teilt, eher ein NoGo. Wirf doch einfach einmal einen Bilick auf dein Smartphone.
Wie groß ist der Bildschirm dort? 5 Zoll oder 5,5 Zoll?
Handys benutzt Du im LESEABSTAND, eine Echolot meist in min. doppelt so großer Entfernung.
Mein Tipp: Wenn schon ein Striker, dann die neu aufgelegte PLUS Serie, da dort nun auch die Software Quick Contours zum Erstellen eigener Gewässerkarten integriert ist.
Ich würde Dir das Striker Plus 5cv empfehlen, da bist Du auch mit der Echolotleistung von 500Watt besser aufgestellt als bei den kleinen 4´Geräten. Kostenpunkt mit Geber rund 400€


----------



## Harald Fenk (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Servus
Kann man beim Striker 4 dann keine Fische erkennen.Laut Internet schon(Hab noch gute Augen)
Das 5er ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.
für die ca 200 Euro mehr fahr ich lieber 2 Tage auf die Ostsee zum angeln(Boot ausleihen).Aber grundsätzlich ist das 4er doch ausreichen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Servus Harald,
man kann es relativ einfach zusammenfassen: 
Je größer der Bildschirm desto besser. 

Aber wenn kein hoher Betrag investiert werden soll ist das Striker Plus 4cv definitiv eines der Geräte die ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben. 

Als Alternative wäre evtl. auch das neue Lowrance Hook2 5X GPS HDI "SplitShot" interessant.


----------



## goldfisch12 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*



Harald Fenk schrieb:


> Servus
> Kann man beim Striker 4 dann keine Fische erkennen.Laut Internet schon(Hab noch gute Augen)
> Das 5er ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.
> für die ca 200 Euro mehr fahr ich lieber 2 Tage auf die Ostsee zum angeln(Boot ausleihen).Aber grundsätzlich ist das 4er doch ausreichen.



Na, dann viel Spaß bei Angeln und Fische finden auf der Ostsee. Vielleicht berichtest Du bei Gelegenheit einmal, ob Du Fische auf dem 4´Bildschirm gefunden hast.


----------



## Harald Fenk (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Ja auf der ostsee leihe ich mir ja angelboot aus wie letztes Jahr mit allem drum und dran.wäre ja nur für die Seen


----------



## TJ. (15. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Hi
Ein Kumpel hat das 5 Plus und ich muss nach dem  ersten tag auf dem wasser sagen Top die option mit den Karten erstellen die gps fahrwege und das punkte setzen Top gür die Preisklasse. Mittlerweile gibt es das schon für 330€ (hat er bezahlt)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Harald Fenk (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Hallo
Habe mich für das Striker 5cv entschieden.
will es bei schlageter kaufen braucht man die ganze Pakete oder reicht das so wie man es bekommt.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*



Harald Fenk schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mich für das Striker 5cv entschieden.
> will es bei schlageter kaufen braucht man die ganze Pakete oder reicht das so wie man es bekommt.



.....es reicht ohne Pakete. Dazu eine Batterie. Ich habe eine 15Ah Batterie genommen, um auch mein Handy den ganzen Tag zusätzlich zu versorgen.
Ein kleiner Koffer als Zubehör, ist vorteilhaft.
Ansonsten, lesen und probieren...


----------



## goldfisch12 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Glückwunsch, dass Du dich zu einem 5´Gerät durchgerungen hast. Wenn Du das Gerät portabel ausrüsten willst, kann ich Dir nur die Garmin Echolottasche mit dem Garmin Handle, das ist eine stabile Montageplatte mit Bügel empfehlen. Das ist für das 5cv die optimale Lösung. Garmin bietet das Mobil set auch komplett mit Ladegerät und Akku an. 
Mein Tipp: nicht das Set kaufen, die Tasche mit dem Gestell kannst Du einzeln (als Ersatzteil) kaufen. Schlageter wird das auch zu einem vernünftigen Preis beschaffen können.  Als Akku würde ich Dir einem 12V/7-8Ah LiFEPO4 Modell nahelegen. Das ist leistungsmäßig mit einem 12V/12AH Bleiaku vergleichbar, wiegt aber nur rund 1000g.
Den Lifepo4 Akku bekommst Du schon für rund 70€.
Schau mal hier nach dieser Stromversorgung:
http://www.litrade.de/shop/Akkus-Zu...Po4/LiFePo4-12V-7Ah-Battery-mit-PCM-oxid.html

Garnin Tasche und Montagegestell findest Du als Abbildung in diesem Beitrag
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------



## Harald Fenk (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Tasche und Akku hab ich schon von meinen alten Echolot.
Danke für die Tipps.
dann werde ich es bestellen.:q


----------



## fischbär (27. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Kauf schnell ein normales Striker 4dv oder 5cv, denn-wie gesagt-die laufen aus und werden gerade abverkauft. Obs vom Echolotpapst sein muss, tja weiß man nicht. Ich würde es vom günstigsten Anbieter kaufen (achte darauf das ein Geber dabei ist!) und mir das Wissen von den tausenden Videos zu Echoloten bei Youtube holen. Fertig.
Im Prinzip hat man auf dem Ding ein ordentliches 2D Sonar und Downscan. Karten etc. wird natürlich eher schwierig. Um Fische und Struktur zu erkennen reicht das Gerät. 200 Euro mehr sind sicherlich in mehr Angelzeit besser angelegt.
Größere Geräte sind bequemer, aber Fische zeigen die kleinen genauso. Und was nicht im Sendekegel ist, sieht auch das 3000 Euro Echolot nicht. Wirklich cool wird es erst im Bereich Sidescan. Das bringt noch einen echten Vorteil, kostet aber.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch bei Lowrance die Hook-Serie anzuschauen. Bessere Unterstützung für selbstgemachte Karten aus Openstreetmap sowie ein leicht lesbares Datenformat für eigene Tiefenkarten mit Reefmaster.
Lithiomakku ist in meinen Augen teurer Käse. Auch 10 Ah Blei-Vlies wiegen nicht die Welt.


----------



## goldfisch12 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Nun, inwieweit LiFePo4 Akkus teurer KÄSE sind, will ich einmal dahingestellt sein lassen. Jeder ist da frei in seiner Meinung und seiner Einstellung zu bestimmten Produkten. Ich arbeitet seit etwa fünf Jahren mit diesem Akkutyp und das nach mehr 30 Jahren Bleigel und Bleivlies Erfahrung. Es muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden ob er kurzfristig Geld sparen will und dafür deutlich höheres Gewicht ( 1kg vs 3,5kg bei vergleichbarer 10AH Leistung), weniger Leistungseffizienz( Energieausbeute ca 80% bei Blei und rund 92% bei LifePo4) und deutlich kürzere Lebensdauer ( max 500 zu 1500 Ladezyklen) und einen höheren Pflegeaufwand (Erhaltungsladung) in Kauf nehmen möchte.
Wenn ich einmal den Preis von rund 25 €(Bleivlies) zu 70€ ( LiFePo4)betrachte, ist der LIFEPO4 Akku auf lange Sicht(Ladezyklen) sogar preiswerter. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch Käse, allerdings kein teuerer.


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4dv*

Sicherlich lohnt sich das, wenn man ihn viel nutzt. Ich komme im Jahr auf ca 20 Zyklen und ich denke, jedes zweite Wochenende ist schon viel mit echo geangelt (sofern man ihn überhaupt leer bekommt) . Da stößt der Akku so und so nie an die Leistungsgrenze. 3kg sind für mich kein Gewicht, Erhaltungsladung ist kein Thema bei der von Dir angegebenen Nutzungshäufigkeit und Effizienz - nunja.
Wenn Du natürlich dreimal die Woche, Sommer wie Winter losgehst und deinen Akku nicht im Boot lassen kannst, dann ist LiPo sicher kein Käse. Aber wie viele Leute sind das?


----------

